# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  خبرهام منع تناول وتداول السيبوترامين المساعد على التنحيف /صور

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.





يباع في الصيدليات تحت مسمى ريدوكتال وميريديا والدراسات أكدت ارتباطه بالجلطات ونوبات القلب المميتة

منع تناول وتداول السيبوترامين المساعد على التنحيف في الأسواق الأوروبية والأمريكية!



*السيبوترامين هو أحد أشهر الأدوية التي توزيع في أوروبا وأمريكا الشمالية للمساعدة على التنحيف وتخفيف الوزن وظهر سنة 1999/ للاستخدام الصيدلاني الشعبي وسمح بتوزيعه. وفي شهر يناير من السنة 2010 أي قبل حوالي شهر منع من تناوله وتداوله في الأسواق الأوروبية لما له من خطورة على الصحة حيث ثبت تأثير السيبوترامين الضار على الجهاز الدموي والقلب والأوعية الدموية والسيبوترامين له تأثيراته الجانبية على الجهاز القلبي لذلك منع من تداوله للأشخاص البدناء، ويعمل السيبوترامين على تثبيط وكبح الشهية Appetite suppressant وبدأ استخدامه سنة 1999/ في الدول الأوروبية وهو يستعمل لعلاج تخفيف الوزن ويستعمل كذلك للأمراض التي يصاحبها ارتفاع وزيادة الوزن مثل النوع الثاني من ارتفاع سكر الدم أو ارتفاع الدهون في الدم والسيبوترامين له عدة أسماء مختلفة في الأسواق حيث يباع تحت اسم ريدوكتال Reductil وميريديا Meridia، يكتيفا Ectiva وسيبوترال Sibutral، وريدوكساد Reduxade وزيليوم Zelium، وفي مصر يباع تحت اسم سليماكس Slimax. 

وفي يوم 21 يناير 2010 فإن لجنة EMEA ولجنة المنتجات الطبية للاستعمال البشرية (CHMP) أوصت بمنع السيبوترامين وتداوله واستعماله في علاجات السمنة أو البدانة أو الأمراض المصاحبة للسمنة أو البدانة في جميع مناطق أوروبا. وهذا الاقتراح جاء بناء على الدراسات والمراجعات المصاحبة للسلامة والأمن على المرضى المستعملين دواء السيبوترامين لتخفيف الوزن وعلاج السمنة حيث وجد بدراسته على المرضى المستعملين للسيبوترامين أنه له ارتباط بالمشاكل التي تحدث للقلب والأوعية الدموية والجهاز الدموي مثل الجلطات الدموية ونوبات القلب المميتة واللجنة الصحية اقتنعوا أن الفوائد للسيبوترامين كعلاج للسمنة لا تساوي المشاكل الصحية التي يسببها السيبوترامين، أما في أمريكا الشمالية US فإن هيئة الغذاء الأمريكية “FDA” منعت من تناول السيبوترامين للأشخاص المرضى الذين يعانون من مشاكل في الجهاز القلبي والأوعية الدموية حيث يوزع في أمريكا وكندا تحت اسم ميريديا Meridia . 

والتوصية لتوقيف أخذ السيبوترامين كعلاج للسمنة جاءت من الدراسات التي بدأت في سنة 2002م على مرضى السمنة أو الذين يعانون من زيادة في الوزن وأجرت الدراسة ( SCOUT) على حوالي 10,000 مريض وخلصت الدراسة الى أن السيبوترامين يجب عدم استخدامه لعلاج مرضى السمنة أو لعلاج زيادة الوزن سواءً كان المرضى ممن يعانون من أمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية أو غيرهم أي الذين يعانون من السمنة فقط. وأن الشركة الصانعة لسيبوترامين Sibutramine وهي شركة أبوت (Abbott) قررت منع توزيع هذا الدواء لجميع دول أوروبا وبدأ مشروع التوقيف لسيبوترامين من قبل الشركة الصانعة في 21 يناير 2010. 

والآن ما هو القول الفصل في المملكة العربية السعودية وما هي قرارات الوزارات المعنية والهيئات الحكومية، هل يمنع السيبوترامين Sibutramine كما منع في دول العالم أو هل يستمر بيعه فيكون الضحية المستهلك من مواطنين ووافدين حيث يباع في الصيدليات تحت مسمى ريدوكتال Reductil، أو ميريديا Meredia. ويشاع استخدامه في الآونة الأخيرة والعجيب أنه يوجد منتجات عشبية كثيرة تباع في الأسواق المحلية على أنها أعشاب تخفف الوزن وتزيل زيادة الوزن وتساعد على النحافة ووجد أن الغالبية العظمى من هذه الأعشاب الطبيعية كما يحلو لمصنعيها ومورديها أن يسموها إلا أنها تحوي السيبوترامين المتواجد في الصيدليات وبتراكيز غير معروفة أو مجهولة ويضاف إليها السيبوترامين ولا يذكر ذلك في الوصفة أو العلبة ضمن المحتويات الداخلة في الكبسولات ولا يذكر التركيز كذلك. 



قد أنتجت شركات خلطات الرجيم العشبية والتي عظم انتشارها وزاد تداولها في الآونة الأخيرة وأدخلت هذه الخلطات المزيفة والمسمومة الملايين من الريالات على هذه الشركات والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه من المسؤول عن إيقاف تداول هذه الخلطات المسمومة والخطيرة هل هذه الوزارات المعنية أو الجمهور من السعوديين ووافدين ممن يدفعون الثمن الغالي لشراء هذه الخلطات ويراهنون على صحتهم مقابل أوهام وأحلام تنتهي بأمراض مزمنة يصعب علاجها مقابل حالة من يتعاطون مستحضرات وخلطات مغشوشة كتب على الورقة المرفقة أو العلبة مركبات غير صحيحة تماماً ولا تطابق المكونات الفعلية لهذه الكبسولات أو الحبوب ومن هذه الخلطات العشبية والتي تحوي السيبوترامين Sibutramine المنتجات التالية: 

• زين (سريع المفعول) كبسولات النحافة (قاطعة للشهية) 

Zein (Quick Acting) Slimming capsule 

وتحتوي هذه الكبسولات الكريسوفانول وهي مادة عشبية مسببة للإسهال
(وهي من مركبات الانتراكينون بالإضافة إلى احتوائها على السيبوترامين Sibutramine وهي ملوثة بالمعادن السامة. 

•(ماغريم) أو كبسولات التنحيف Magrim Capsule 

وكما كتب على العلبة أعشاب منحفة وآمنة وصحية ليس لها تأثير جانبي ولا تسبب الإسهال وهي أعشاب معروفة من آلاف السنين من الخضراوات النباتية الفريدة وصنعت في (كيومنق- الصين) 

وبتحليل هذه الكبسولات وجد أنها تحوي فقط مركب السيبوترامين 

• ماغريم دايت Magrim Diet 

وهي كما كتب على العلبة انها أعشاب 100% مائة بالمائة وكما كتب على العلبة أنها خلاصة النباتات وأنها آمنة وليست سامة وليس لها تأثيرات جانبية وصنعت في هونغ كونغ وهذا على العلبة الخارجية أما الكبسولات فقد غلفت بألمنيوم فويل وبتحليل هذه الكبسولات وجد أنها تحوي فقط السيبوترامين Sibutramine. 

• كبسولات النحافة Slimming Capsule 

وهي كما كتب على القارورة أنها مكملات غذائية وبتحليلها وجد أنها تحوي فقط 


مركب السيبوترامين مع أعشاب أخرى وقد تلوثت بالرصاص بنسبة عالية تصل 10.44 ppm(10.44 جزء من المليون) وكذلك ملوثة بالبكتيريا الضارة. 

• سيبوتريم – فارما (EVA Pharm) Sibotrim 15 mg 

وبتحليل هذه الكبسولة (حمراء - بيضاء) وجد أنها تحوي مركب السيبوترامين Sibutramine فقط. 

• سيفن سلم (Seven Slim) 

وكما هو من اسم هذه الكبسولة أنها سبعة أعشاب لتخفيف الوزن وهي من توريد أمانة كير Imported by Amana Care Inter وبتحليل هذه الكبسولة وجد أنه لا يوجد بها أي نوع من الأعشاب السبعة كما كتب على المغلف بل هي نوع واحد من الأدوية والذي لم يذكر اسمه مع المغلف أو العلبة أو الورقة المرفقة بل وجد السيبوترامين Sibutramine فقط ورقم التلفون هو 009611540541. 

• روزيم Rozim 

وهي كبسولات بلون أبيض وكتب على العلبة أنها أعشاب طبيعية مائة بالمائة 100% وبتحليل هذه الأعشاب وجد أنها تحوي مركب السيبوترامين Sibutramie ومركب روزيم كتب عنه في المغلف أنها أعشاب طبيعية مائة بالمائة ولكن بالتحليل وجد أن المركب الأساسي في هذه الكبسولة Rozim هو السيبوترامين Sibutamine ووجد أن هذه الكبسولة ملوثة بتركيز عال من الرصاص. 

•زينيتات س، أ، ر، أي Zinatat S.A.R.I 

وهي كبسولات خضراء إنتاج زين وكتب عليها أنها قاطعة للشهية ومنحفة وهي طبيعية مائة بالمائة 100% وبتحليل هذه الأعشاب وجد أنها تحوي مركب السيبوترامين Sibutamine وهي تحوي على تركيز عال من الرصاص. 

•زين سريعة المفعول ومنحفة Zein Quick Acting Slimming Capsule 

وهي كبسولات صفراء ذهبية كل كبسولة كتب عليها Zein وهي كبسولات تحوي السيبوترامين Sibutamine بالرغم أنه كتب عليها أنها طبيعية مائة بالمائة ولم يكتب أنها تحوي مواد كيماوية وجد أنها ملوثة بالرصاص والزرنيخ وقد غلفت بتغليف ممتاز وجذاب. 






•سليماكس Slimax 

وهو عبارة عن السيبوترامين Sibutamine بتركيز 10 mg (10 ملجم) وكما كتب على العلبة أنها تحوي 30 كبسولة من إنتاج (Pharma) APEX، بالإضافة إلى مركبات Reductil أو Meridia فكل هذه الكبسولات والتي تحوي مواد عشبية طبيعية مائة بالمائة 100% كلها تحوي سيبوترامين بالإضافة إلى المنتجات الصيدلانية. 

فهل من مجيب لمنع تداول هذه المركبات في الأسواق المحلية أو في الصيدليات الأهلية حماية لصحة المواطن والوافد وحماية لأموالهم لأن هذه الكبسولات الطبيعية مائة بالمائة 100% كما يحلو أن يطلق عليها أو يسميها من أنتجها وتباع بأسعار غالية جداً، وحيث أنه منع تداولها في دول العالم الأخرى مثل أوروبا لعامة الناس وأمريكا (لمرضى الجهاز الدموي والقلبي)، فلنمنع بيعها وتداولها!!* 




تم النقل للفائده والنصح 
اتمنى الجميع الانتباه الموضوع ليس للدعايه ولكن للتحذير 
فالموضوع خطير

----------

